# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Модем e1750 windows7 и BSOD

## Klerik

Здравствуйте. С недавнего времени начали меня мучить BSOD-ы. Когда запускаешь Megafon Internet открываешь браузер, если открыть пару вкладок то винда падает. Началось все пару месяцев назад но до недавнего времени было только на GPRS соединении. Когда ставил 3G то все было в порядке. Но недавно все начало падать и на 3G bluescreenview говорит что проблемы в драйверах usbport.sys(BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER) и ewusbmdm.sys(DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) что мне делат? искал эти драйвера на модем на сайте huiwey так и не нашел раздел с драйверами. помогите

----------

